# CORSAIR CSM Series CS750M 750W  80 PLUS GOLD Certified or seasonocss 650lm3 650w



## player2k5 (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey guys,

Im building a PC with intel 4690k,asus h97me lga 1150 motherboard 8gb kingston fury 1866 mhz ram...

I will add a graphics card a few months later but would like to know which psu i can buy..i have two in mind as per the topic...

For now I'll not over clock and looking for a good psu which doesn't need to help out with oc...but will get a decent gfs soon...

Anyhelp will be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 20, 2015)

Corsair psus are not that great as they use cheap caps even in there higher end models. They Are just average at best. And would probably only last till the warranty period and not a second more.
Although, there ASS is supposed to be good.

Seasonic is a completely different story. They always use quality parts like Japanese caps etc. If I were you, I would have selected seasonic without a second thought. Although, there ASS is not comparable to corsair. Still, it's less likely that you would need to get it RMA ed. 

Also, if you are buying a k series processor than you might as well consider a z series motherboard. Which in your case might just be Rs1000 more in that particular model compared to h97.

Yes h97m might be able to do some overclocking as well. But, with the high end specs that you have. You must also put Rs1-1.2k more and have everything comparable.


----------



## player2k5 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks ill go for seasonic which motherboard do u suggest?


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (Mar 20, 2015)

player2k5 said:


> Thanks ill go for seasonic which motherboard do u suggest?



You can lookup gigabyte z97m d3h if you want to have only microatx. Otherwise you can look at z97 d3h that would have a m2 connector(drives not yet available though) as well as realtek alc1150 sound chip that's somewhat better than acl892 that comes in microatx(although not such a big deal)


----------



## player2k5 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ill look them up..thank u very much for helping me out with this


----------



## player2k5 (Mar 20, 2015)

Actually one more question is there any budget psu around 6k apart from the ones i said for this config? Keep in mind I'll buy a gfs but not over clock


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2015)

Then why are you buying a 4690K?

Buy a Xeon E3 1246 V3 instead.

Seasonic M12II 750W around 6-6.5k


----------



## player2k5 (Mar 20, 2015)

That's actually something im getting second hand from a friend pretty cheap that's y


----------



## asciif00 (Mar 20, 2015)

OP i recently got a 4790K @ 22500
Gigabyte Z97M D3H @ 8750
Kingston Fury 1866 MHZ 8 gbx1 @ 4150
Seasonic S12 620W @ 5400

Hope this helps. BTW which city are you going to purchase from


----------



## player2k5 (Mar 20, 2015)

From chennai...does 620w suffice? Is it good if u add graphics card in the future?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 20, 2015)

player2k5 said:


> From chennai...does 620w suffice? Is it good if u add graphics card in the future?



I think single GTX 970 or even 980 can be added without any problem. Their TDP is considerably lower from GTX 770 and 780.


----------



## player2k5 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks...does it matter if i get a psu like say 750 or 850 watts or can it cause a problem in case it's higher than what is required?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Mar 21, 2015)

player2k5 said:


> Thanks...does it matter if i get a psu like say 750 or 850 watts or can it cause a problem in case it's higher than what is required?



nope.

- - - Updated - - -



player2k5 said:


> That's actually something im getting second hand from a friend pretty cheap that's y



if you are serious about overclocking(say, going higher than 4.5Ghz), remember those basic z97 boards may not be sufficient. get atleast asus z97 A or pro. also remember that you need to have a good cooling set up as the stock cooler wont suffice even for smaller overclocks.

- - - Updated - - -

if you do not intend to overclock at all, then spending extra on z97 is not worth it unless you think about sli in future.


----------



## player2k5 (Mar 21, 2015)

Gotcha...thanks for helping out


----------

